# wash eveything down (hurricane)



## Fredddd

Hi ! I know there are two other posts on "wash down" but they don't seem to fit.
Here's the context :
Alerte ouragan
- Il n'y a pas des trucs qu'on pourrait faire ? Clouer des planches sur les fenêtres ou... ?
"- Normally, yeah. we'd put storm shutters, wash everything down and all that".
"Normalement, oui. On mettrait des volets anti-ouragan, on... et tout ça."

J'ai bien pensé à "descendre tout à la cave", mais je ne pense pas que ce soit une bonne idée, vu les risques d'inondation. Alors, c'est quoi ? J'ai regardé http://www.ouragans.com/pratique/consignes.asp, mais rien ne semble correspondre.
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Cath.S.

Ne parle-t-on pas ici de tout laver à grande eau _après_ l'ouragan ?


----------



## Fredddd

the problem is, here, it's before ;-)
Merci de ton aide, mais, hélas, ici, c'est avant. C'est bien ça le problème.


----------



## Cath.S.

Fredddd said:


> Yeah maybe, but the problem is, here, it's before ;-)


Voui, mais ici le personnage parle bien de ce qu'il ferait normalement en cas d'ouragan, cela peut inclure des mesures curatives aussi bien que préventives, non ?
Parce qu'à part laver ou faire passer un aliment ou un médicament avec une boisson, je ne connais pas d'autre sens.
Enfin, si mes interventions ne te servent qu'à maintenir ton fil vers le haut de la liste, c'est toujours ça de pris j'imagine.


----------



## Fredddd

La situation ici est critique. L"ouragan risque d'arriver dans quelques heures et les élements sont déjà déchaînés. Ce serait un peu étrange qu'ils pensent à après, surtout que (info que tu n'avais pas) la suite c'est :
"But if this one hits us, I think we're history, so there's not much point"
PS : moi non plus je ne connais pas d'autres sens que ces deux-là ;-)


----------



## Cath.S.

Ça ne voudrait pas dire "fixer avec des rondelles (et des vis, évidemment)", par hasard ?
C'est _washer_ qui me fait penser à ça.

Vivement l'avis des_ natives_ !


----------



## Fredddd

Thanks again. Could a native confirm please ?


----------



## Meille

It seems to me that it would make more sense if it were "put storm shutters and *nail* everything down"!


----------



## Nicklondon

Someone from hurricane-prone country , please help with this one ! Nail down is the only one I've heard, too.


----------



## Fredddd

Thanks. Certainly, but in the AE text that I have to translate into French, I'm afraid it's "wash everything down" ;-)


----------



## Meille

Maybe make sure their emergency shelter is habitable?


----------



## Fredddd

Good idea. I must disappoint you again though (and me !!) because it's a 300 year old house and there might not be such a shelter... (I, for one, would I have  prefered = problem solved !)


----------



## Meille

They may have had a root cellar...


----------



## Fredddd

Thanks. That was what I suggested in my initial post (because of the "down" rather than the "wash down" thinking that _maybe_ this was a colloquail expression of some sort to say "balancer/virer tout à la cave" which might not be a good idea, as I said earlier, because of the risk of a flood. By the way, the house is close to the ocean if it can be of any use...


----------



## pointvirgule

Qu'est-ce qu'on doit laver avant un ouragan ? Vêtements, serviettes, vaisselle, au cas où l'eau courante viendrait à manquer après la tempête. À part ça, je ne vois pas trop.


----------



## Fredddd

Mais si c'est laver, pourquoi le "down" ?
"tout laver" = "wash everything" non ? 
Désolée d'insister ;-)


----------



## Nicklondon

vider les citernes ?


----------



## pointvirgule

@Fredddd, n° 16 : _Wash down_ veut dire _wash_, comme _walk down to the store_ veut dire _walk to the store_. L'anglais foisonne de ces emplois d'adverbes plus ou moins explétifs.


----------



## Meille

I hadn't realized you were stuck on the "down" part because, as PV said, "wash down" has nothing to do with the direction. "Wash down" just means "wash".
Sorry I didn't catch that sooner.


----------



## Fredddd

Ah oui ! I love the "vider les citernes" idea ! What do you think, guys, problem solved ?
PS : not that I was as stuck as that lol but I thought maybe "wash everything down" was an expression


----------



## Cath.S.

Vider les citernes, je veux bien, mais pour quelle raison au juste ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Peut-être qu'après avoir fermé les volets, on teste l'étanchéité en balançant de la flotte sur la maison ? 
(vaut mieux tester avant l'arrivée de l'ouragan, non ? )


----------



## Fredddd

Well, our friend from London isn't there to answer... but I trust he knows what he's talking about (though hurricanes must not be that common in London... ;-). As for me, I thought the "wash down" thing could refer to the idea of the water moving, like when you wash a meal down, you see. But I'd like that problem solved so much that maybe... maybe I jumped on it. (je ne sais pas si mon anglais est très anglais but you got it, right ?)
PS : I like your sense of humour, Karine. Surtout 2h avant, ça me paraît bien. Si tout est trempé peut-être que les matériaux seront saturés et que ça glissera dessus au lieu d'entrer, tiens ! ;-)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Dans tes consignes, dans la partie dispositions générales, il y a ceci :


> Entretenez régulièrement les systèmes              d'évacuation d'eau pluviales(chéneaux, gouttières, etc...). Vous devez              pouvoir y accéder sans difficulté en cas d'urgence.


Peut-être que ça fait référence à l'entretien des gouttières ? 
(pour que l'évacuation se fasse bien lors du surplus d'eau amené par l'ouragan...)


----------



## Meille

I really don't see how "vider les citernes" fits.
Quelles citernes? And "wash down" doesn't mean "empty".
"Wash (...) down" _is _an expression. It just means "wash". 
The only other meaning I can think of is to have a drink after a meal but that is as much of a stretch as anything else.


----------



## Fredddd

I liked it though maybe because of the flush idea (WC I mean. I've got that image in mind. _Don't _ask me why ! ) But if it has nothing to do with flushing everything down (?! and we already had to find what "eveything" could be here, in fact), what _does _it mean ? :...(


----------



## Meille

Any chance of tracking down the guy who said this and finding out what he meant? 
Because, I mean really, now I don't know what to do in case of a hurricane warning: wash out the tanks or have a drink!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

meille said:


> [...]
> Because, I mean really, now I don't know what to do in case of a hurricane warning: wash out the tanks or have a drink!


C'est ça : le dernier verre et la dernière cigarette... 

Plus sérieusement, vous n'aimez pas mes gouttières pleines de feuilles mortes qu'il faut nettoyer ?


----------



## Fredddd

Put on a tank top (freshly washed) and... Cheers !
Well, seriously, I mean _seriously_, what can that effing guy (in the story) mean ?
oh ! moi , Karine, j'étais déjà prête à vider des citernes, alors des gouttières , j'ai rien contre. Le seul problème, c'est qu'apparemment ce n'est pas le sens de "wash everything doxn" in this context. (help me! I'm drowning)


----------



## Xavier11222

Est-ce que ça peut être le sens figuré de _wash_ - "déblayer" ? WordNet nous dit 





> *wash* - move by or _as if _by water.


Ca voudrait dire tout mettre à terre (le Missouri m'a appris que quand le ciel devient vert et que les animaux hurlent, les boîtes aux lettres ne vont pas tarder à voler).


----------



## Meille

Je ne vois pas à quoi ça servirait de nettoyer les gouttières; ce n'est pas une pluie forte, c'est un ouragan! Si les gouttièeres sont encore là après, on est chanceux!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Xavier11222 said:


> Est-ce que ça peut être le sens figuré de _wash_ - "déblayer" ? WordNet nous dit
> Ca voudrait dire tout mettre à terre (le Missouri m'a appris que quand le ciel devient vert et que les animaux hurlent, les boîtes aux lettres ne vont pas tarder à voler).


Moi ça me plaît bien ! 

Pour répondre à meille : un ouragan, c'est essentiellement du vent et de la pluie. Le tout avec une force et une quantité démultipliées. 
Le vent, on s'en est occupé avec les volet renforcés.
Pour la pluie, si les évacuations sont bouchées, c'est la cata assurée !
Un ouragan a des chances de faiblir aussi...


----------



## Fredddd

Merci pour ce lien (enregistré !) et  ça rejoint ma flush idea


S: (v) *wash down*, flush down (flow freely) _(WordNet)_
et tant que ce sont les boîtes aux lettres ! (vert , vraiment ? Hou ! Enfin quelqu'un qui a l'expérience des cyclones !) sauf que ... on déblaie... avant ? Ou "déblayer" dans le sens "débarrasser, faire le vide" ? Dans ce cas, on traduirait par "on vire tout" ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Fredddd said:


> [...] Dans ce cas, on traduirait par "on vire tout" ?


On vire tout ce qui pourrait devenir un projectile potentiel. C'est pas bête, oui...



pointvirgule said:


> [...] et on lave tout ce qu'on peut pendant  qu'il y a encore de l'eau courante. L'eau vient souvent à manquer après  un ouragan majeur parce que le système de distribution est contaminé par  les inondations.


Et ça non plus !


----------



## Meille

Vous m'avez perdue avec "wash down" = "déblayer".
"Wash _*away*_" pourrait se traduire par déblayer" mais pas "wash down". (Mais même là, ça ne s'utilise pas dans ce sens là.)
Pour Karine, gouttières ou pas de gouttières, c'est la catastrophe!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

meille said:


> Vous m'avez perdue avec "wash down" = "déblayer".
> "Wash _*away*_" pourrait se traduire par déblayer" mais pas "wash down". (Mais même là, ça ne s'utilise pas dans ce sens là.)
> [...]


Dommage ! 



meille said:


> [...] Pour Karine, gouttières ou pas de gouttières, c'est la catastrophe!


C'est une question de temps et d'intensité de l'ouragan (il y a des ouragans déclassés en forte tempête seulement)...
Et avoir un peu plus de temps, ça peut sauver des vies. Non ?
(moi aussi je me répète je crois ; !)


----------



## Meille

Fredddd said:


> La situation ici est critique. L"ouragan risque d'arriver dans quelques heures et les élements sont déjà déchaînés. Ce serait un peu étrange qu'ils pensent à après, surtout que (info que tu n'avais pas) la suite c'est :
> "But if this one hits us, I think we're history,* so there's not much point"*
> PS : moi non plus je ne connais pas d'autres sens que ces deux-là ;-)


 
This is a big one. 
And how is cleaning gutters going to save lives??


----------



## Xavier11222

On the contrary - _there's not much point washing everything down in this case_ is what he's saying. 
Too bad for that wash down. It made sense for a minute (especially since they're not putting things away, but literally down). 

Green skies mean a tornado is coming, rather than a hurricane, but in terms of wind and risks of taking a flying object in the head, it amounts to the same, methinks.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

meille said:


> This is a big one.
> And how is cleaning gutters going to save lives??


OK, alors asseyons nous, buvons un verre et attendons la mort tranquillement ! 

M'est avis que le poids de l'eau s'accumulant sur un toit, ça doit faire s'écrouler un toit beaucoup plus vite quand les évacuations sont bouchées...
Mais peut-être est-ce moi qui suis bouchée sur ce coup là !


----------



## Meille

OK, I give up on the wash debate.
But Karine, I don't know about the  roofs where you live, but rain can not accumulate on the slanted roofs we have here.
Wait, I'm going for that drink before the warning hits us.


----------



## Fredddd

Before the hurricane "moderator" strikes, I want to thank you all for having taken the time and given all that energy to this silly question (what was I thinking ?) and tell you with all my gratitude that I wrote "on vire tout" for want of anything better. If anyone has a better idea, she/he is welcome to inform us. W're all ears. 
It was a great brain STORMing, guys. Thanks again.


----------



## Meille

Oh, let the murricane hoderator strike. I'm too busy gleaning my cutters to worry about that!


----------

